# Компьютерные технологии > Железо (hardware) >  Выход из сна...

## jjoni

Вчера, уходя домой, отправил комп в "Спящий режим". Сегодня монитор отказался работать! Т.е. он постоянно сам включается и выключается! Как будто кто-то жмет на кнопку Power. Прошу учесть, что монитор я в целях проверки отключил от компа... Тажа самая ситуация. Помогите советом дельным.

----------


## Микола

Просто кирдык наверно монитору
:D

----------


## Dezire

Совет: отдать в сервис-центр

----------


## Raod

банально проверить провода сначала надо)

----------


## Dezire

> банально проверить провода сначала надо)


не подходит, потому что



> монитор я в целях проверки отключил от компа...

----------

